# The differences...



## infantryguy82 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need some insight to some things please. I am going to reenlist and have been trying to research as much as I can about the differences between life in the Ranger Regt. and life in the SF groups. I understand the missions they both preform are night in day. I want to know the " mental" differences. For example, I have read that as a E4 with 2 years in service that Rangers would look to me as and outsider for my time in the Batt. I have also heard that they will attempt to drop you from the Batts by breaking you off as hard as they can. I have heard that they deploy more than SF and that upon returning they are right back at schools. This brings me to SF. I would like to know if its a smart thing to look at Rangers as a stepping stone in to the groups? Would I really gain anything by doing time in the Batt or would it not matter if I just went straight for selection? How is the groups in terms of family life? Do they take care of their own? Anyone out there with info I would be very receptive.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 18, 2008)

infantryguy82 said:


> I need some insight to some things please.
> 
> I am going to reenlist and have been trying to research as much as I can about the differences between life in the Ranger Regt. and life in the SF groups.
> 
> ...



1st point: Find the 'Enter' button.

2nd Point: Depends on your reaction to the 1st point.

I can answer all of your questions.....

At this point, after reading your post, my recommendation is to try your hand and guts at the Rgt, if they'll have you.


----------



## Doc P (Jun 19, 2008)

Listen guy sounds to me like you are not a good fit for either the Rangers or for SF.
It sounds to me that you are seeking out which ever deploys less, will treat you the nicest and will spend the least amount of time training.  So to answer your "mental" question, Rangers and SF require someone who wants the opposite of what you are looking for. 
Deploying, training and getting your ass broken off as the new guy is part of the deal.
Don't get me wrong...I'm not calling you out, but understand that SOF is not for everyone.  
I can't speak for SF, but as a Ranger I can tell you that if you ask a Green Beret about Rangers, they'll tell you they are a bunch of kids running around with guns. If you ask a Ranger about SF, they tell you they are a bunch of old muther fuckers running around with guns. We are like college rivalries, the important thing is that at the end of the day we are both on the same team, and later that night will sit down, drink beer and share war stories.
Just pick one, don't quit and if you make it...be the best you can be.
Good luck.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 19, 2008)

What they said.  No matter which of the two you may end up, you will deploy a lot, and when you aren't deployed, you will train a lot (well, you'll be deployed for training as well).  It is just the nature of the special operations beast.


----------



## holdcenter (Jun 19, 2008)

*ha*

Like everyone said.....If we are not in the fight , we are training for the fight.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 19, 2008)

Since you have the option, and only two years in, go to Rgr Bat first, get the piss knocked out of you and lessons beat into you, then go to selection.  

If I had it to do all over again, I woud have signed a Ranger contract prior to going SF.  Would have saved me alot of learning when I'm supposed to be an expert aleady.

And, yes....be ready to deploy.  That spear thing on the website isn't the top of a guidon.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 19, 2008)

First gentleman, allow me to explain some things...
1) I don't mind the pains of being the " new guy".
2) I don't mind deplying a lot.
3) I don't mind training a lot.
4) All I am doing is trying to figure out which based on what I know and have found out through various places and people which one I would stand to have a better chance with.

 Not to call everyone out I just don't see how making an uniformed decision does any good for me. I am dedictaed to what I set in front of me. I have done all the researching I need to make my decision. Thank you for your inputs of advice, criticisms and information on the topics. 
 I plan that no matter which goal I set for myself to apply the " cast or tab" mentality. I know myself and my capablities and believe to know with whom the would best serve.


----------



## demo18c (Jun 24, 2008)

Heres is my routine in Group. Deploy-redeploy-leave-school or training-FMP-deploy. Depending on where you go in Group youll be deployed every year.....but its fun


----------

